# ***Off leash dog attacks your dog on leash



## Lex'sFart (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm sure this has been brought up,but before i get into my story anyone have any experiences with this?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes, and I now carry a taser when I walk


----------



## Lex'sFart (Dec 30, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Yes, and I now carry a taser when I walk


Good idea. Love your dogs btw!
How did they handle the situation?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

I've had dogs charge me and my dogs before, thankfully my guys where well trained and listened to there leave it amazingly (thank god as my one was VERY DA) i was the one that chased there dog back home. people got mad saying there dog was nice, but i informed them mine wasn't and what would have happened had the dog gotten close enough to my girl and legally it would be there dogs fault as he was off leash. 

dunno situation would have went down ALOT diffrent if my girls didn't have such a stong leave it. :S


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Yep, was not one, but three dogs took after myself and our dog Mickey the AmStaff. The only thing I could do was yell at the dogs and try to kick 'em when they got too close, the little bastards were moving all around us in different directions trying to bite Mickey as she was trying to defend herself. I so wanted to let Mickey go off leash to defend herself, but she was so furious I think she would have k/o'ed all three dogs. We just keep moving, kicking and yelling until we got away....Most likely the best idea...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

i had a shephard attack me and loki when he was 11-12 weeks in the frest beside my home, I had loki onleash and and teh shephard wasnt , I seen him coming and the owners werent far behind they yelled up ahead its ok they were friendly. The male attacked him and I had to get himoff the owners were useless. and then a few weeks later an offleash black lab attacked him { not as serious as the shephard} but still.the owner got her lab off him and checked with me that loki was ok she was a bit more responsible then the other owner and I think it woke her up as to how her dog acts.


----------



## Lex'sFart (Dec 30, 2010)

Aireal said:


> I've had dogs charge me and my dogs before, thankfully my guys where well trained and listened to there leave it amazingly (thank god as my one was VERY DA) i was the one that chased there dog back home. people got mad saying there dog was nice, but i informed them mine wasn't and what would have happened had the dog gotten close enough to my girl and legally it would be there dogs fault as he was off leash.
> 
> dunno situation would have went down ALOT diffrent if my girls didn't have such a stong leave it. :S


You handled it well. People don't understand even if their dogs nice the other may not be.


----------



## Lex'sFart (Dec 30, 2010)

DMTWI said:


> Yep, was not one, but three dogs took after myself and our dog Mickey the AmStaff. The only thing I could do was yell at the dogs and try to kick 'em when they got too close, the little bastards were moving all around us in different directions trying to bite Mickey as she was trying to defend herself. I so wanted to let Mickey go off leash to defend herself, but she was so furious I think she would have k/o'ed all three dogs. We just keep moving, kicking and yelling until we got away....Most likely the best idea...


Crazy story. Very tough situation. Seems most dogs eventually give up and it was smart to keep a cool head.


----------



## Lex'sFart (Dec 30, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> i had a shephard attack me and loki when he was 11-12 weeks in the frest beside my home, I had loki onleash and and teh shephard wasnt , I seen him coming and the owners werent far behind they yelled up ahead its ok they were friendly. The male attacked him and I had to get himoff the owners were useless. and then a few weeks later an offleash black lab attacked him { not as serious as the shephard} but still.the owner got her lab off him and checked with me that loki was ok she was a bit more responsible then the other owner and I think it woke her up as to how her dog acts.


 After those incidents how is your dog with other dogs now?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Lex'sFart said:


> You handled it well. People don't understand even if their dogs nice the other may not be.


Yes it seems very hard for the lab and pompom people to understand *sigh* but you should see them call there dog inside all panicky when I walk past now... can't say I mind that


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Ah, there are a few neighbors that think its ok to let their dogs walk without a leash even though there is a leash law. Kangol is highly DA. On several different occasions one dog in particular, whose owner lets it walk like 5 houses ahead, has tried to approach me. On all those occasions I have told the owner he needs to leash his dog because I won't be responsible for what happens. I took it upon myself to call AC and report the situation just to cover my bases. I don't usually walk until 11pm to avoid situations like this but every once in awhile I still see the dog, but never the owner because he doesn't walk up as far as the dog. He calls the dog's name and she turns around . Thank goodness Kangol doesn't always see her. Anyway, about six months ago when his dog tried to approach Kangol I told him that just because he thinks his dog is nice doesn't mean my dog isn't an a hole and that I would tase his dog if it came anywhere near me.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I walk with dog mace for that reason. I will protect my dogs in anyway including kicking the poodle that comes after them  If anything I am saving their dogs life, my dogs may not start it but they will finish it. I have even maced the owner when he got mad at me for macing his dogs, then called the cops. He left real quick!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> I walk with dog mace for that reason. I will protect my dogs in anyway including kicking the poodle that comes after them  If anything I am saving their dogs life, my dogs may not start it but they will finish it. I have even maced the owner when he got mad at me for macing his dogs, then called the cops. He left real quick!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Lex'sFart said:


> After those incidents how is your dog with other dogs now?


he's actually great with other dogs with the exception of when rocky was around they couldnt be together. But then again I dont leave him unattended with other dogs and we try and limit any dogs he comes in contact with now just for his safety as we found out what he is capable of when him and rocky got into it. he plays with our other dogs here though and hasnt had an issue as of yet.


----------



## Lex'sFart (Dec 30, 2010)

My story. 

Over the weekend just hours til the super bowl, me and my wife decided to take our dogs to a local park on the edge of town. I like this park due to its being somewhat secluded, rarely visited and forested. We have one pup of 7 months and another adult about a year and a half. To a certain extent my wife claims the adult and I the pup. So that day my wife was walking the adult Lex and I was walking the pup our usual routine. My wife was ahead of me by about 20 yards. She suddenly stopped and looked back to me and telling me to look ahead. I could see 2 dogs barreling down the hill with their owner running behind. 
Let me say Lex is an intense dog but will not start a fight unless it's brought to him. 
In my mind I was thinking of how bad this could end up. The lead dog was big, probably 100-120 pds (my would be a shepherd mix, probably overfed) The dog behind seemed less of a threat, just curious. As the various scenarios ran through my head I handed the leash to my step son and hustled to get to my wife. I saw Lex stand his ground ahead and by the time I got there the other dog was already slamming into Lex mouth wide open. I thought I saw Lex about to go down but instead he had absorbed most of the force and twisted his body around to catch the other dog by the ear and side of the head. The fight was over before me and my wife could react. Lex had latched onto a dog am
almost twice his size (he's about 67 pds) while the dog yelped like he was dying. The other owner came over without a word. He tryed pulling Lex's jaws apart. I asked him not to touch my dog as we knew what to do. My wife grabbed Lex's hind legs as I grabbed his collar and yelled the drop it commanded. After 30 seconds Lex released. The owner again without a word grabbed his dog and walked off. I'd say the whole thing lasted 1-2 minutes. Immediately following Lex was back to himself cuddling with my stepson in the back ofthe car. Neither dog seemed seriously hurt, unless the other dogs ear has internal damage.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Lex'sFart said:


> My story.
> 
> Over the weekend just hours til the super bowl, me and my wife decided to take our dogs to a local park on the edge of town. I like this park due to its being somewhat secluded, rarely visited and forested. We have one pup of 7 months and another adult about a year and a half. To a certain extent my wife claims the adult and I the pup. So that day my wife was walking the adult Lex and I was walking the pup our usual routine. My wife was ahead of me by about 20 yards. She suddenly stopped and looked back to me and telling me to look ahead. I could see 2 dogs barreling down the hill with their owner running behind.
> Let me say Lex is an intense dog but will not start a fight unless it's brought to him.
> ...


ok so what i have to say about this is, you where lucky and BUY A BREAK STICK!!! i am glad it was over that quick and sounds like the other owner new he was at fault but even still it could have been alot worst!!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> I walk with dog mace for that reason. I will protect my dogs in anyway including kicking the poodle that comes after them  If anything I am saving their dogs life, my dogs may not start it but they will finish it. I have even maced the owner when he got mad at me for macing his dogs, then called the cops. He left real quick!


bahahahahaha get em Lisa, i bet the poodle person was PISSED hahahaha that's what those fools get, i am not against doing whatever it take to protect your dogs!!!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Yes.

It was just a min pin though. Bruno kept looking back,trying to bite it,but I kept making him walk forward,and eventually the dogs owner called the dog back,and it left us alone.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

sadly this happens to us a lot. It is so stupid and I hate that the dog is normally follwed by a humnan saying oh he is friendly. I am sorry, but a dog, no matter what shape and size charging at you is bound to make my leashed dog on edge! What sucks is when I tell them to get their dog, my dog doesnt like to make new friends, they automatically think my dog is a bad killer pit and its so frustrating!

Gargamel does not like unleashed dogs since a really bad fight that happened with 2 unleashed dogs. Since then (his 5th time being attacked while on leash by unleashed dogs) he does not do well with any new dog he meets. Oh and its not like I want to do any introducing but some people just cross the street towards us and approach and I can only run away (not fast at all especially dragging a nosy 60lb's of muscle away from said dog) or let them sniff, fast and move away, fast. (and everytime he was attacked by an offleash dog, I call AC and report them. He is now my friend, and I am extremly lucky that he loves pit bulls)

I carry a small, loud air horn, I would feel soo soo bad about tazing or getting doggie mace in my pups face accidenlty. The air horn kinda freaks them all out, but it lets me take control of the situation. I use to just pick Gargamel up, but someone said I should not do that in case the other dog attacks and I am screwed!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

if your dogs starts to get over aggressive after a fight just correct him. if learns that is not the way to react he should go back to normal. It does sound like he got over it and I am happy no one got hurt. Your dog was on leash his was not, it was his fault. Break stick is always a good idea, it gets them off fast but again you handled the situation the way it needed to be handled and I have major respect for you. So many people do not know how to break up a dog fight and end up getting themselves or other hurt.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

I've been down that road at least a dozen times, and it always
ends the same. pit bull one, instigator (free roamer) 0.

the main thing is to stay calm,...me being the sadist that i am,
i kinda get that feeling of better you than me toward the
dog and it's owner (if applicable). a break stick is a must have,...
and be prepared for a physical confrontation with the curs owner/s,
as they always seem to (after they're on the losing end) make it
out to be you and your "devil" dogs fault. in any event it definitely adds
some excitement to your life, and you have a life long memory and a
great story to tell. one must ask themselves why do i own a fighting breed
before they wonder how this scenario might play out.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

We haven't been rushed by an off leash dog yet (knock on wood!) but one of my neighbors mastiffs got off his chain one night last winter and he and Maggie had a little impromptu "meet and greet" before he decided that whatever was cooking down at Burger King was more interesting and went on his way. It was a tense moment but ended well.

I do have story about my next door neighbors dog though. It's some kind of "snow dog" mix and he's really sweet but not exercised or socialized enough (imho). He spends most of his day tethered in the fenced in back yard because he's a digger and the grandmother who babysits the preschool grandkids can't handle him. Somehow he slipped his chain last year and dug his way out. I became aware of it when I saw him barreling across the street from my front window. A man and his wife were walking their dog on leash and Dosia wanted to go play/greet. I don't know what breed the other dog was and I could understand the couple being upset but the husband was a real butt head.

He sent the wife and dog on ahead and was kicking at Dosia and then turning to rejoin his wife. He'd take a few steps, so would Dosia and he'd turn and kick at him again. I ran out the door as fast as I could and across the lawn and down the steps to the street trying to tell the guy to please just stand still so I can grab the dog. He wouldn't listen and kept yelling at me to "control your dog". I'm saying over and over - he's not my dog, he's my neighbors, he won't bite, please just stop. Even his wife started yelling back to him to just stop.

I totally get trying to protect yourself/family member/dog and there's no way he could know whether it was my dog or not but he was so "into" his own obviously pre-planned reaction to such a scenario that he couldn't or wouldn't hear me or adjust his reaction to fit the situation. Our street is fairly busy and I had to wait for a couple of cars before I could cross the street and I was afraid Dosia was going to get hit or one of the guys kicks was going to land solid and hurt him.

Even after I got across the street and was bringing Dosia back he was still yelling at me to "control your dog". 

I guess the whole point of my telling this long story is that it's good to be prepared but not to the point of abandoning common sense or the ability to judge a situation that may not be what you imagined.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

real simple,let 'er eat.
loose dogs get they as$ tore up.I'm not into all that kuhmbya stuff.
had A dog shot once,my little brother let her off and she bailed the gate.when the guy told me he shot my dog,I told him my beef wasn't with him,no hard feelings.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

william williamson said:


> real simple,let 'er eat.
> loose dogs get they as$ tore up.I'm not into all that kuhmbya stuff.
> had A dog shot once,my little brother let her off and she bailed the gate.when the guy told me he shot my dog,I told him my beef wasn't with him,no hard feelings.


You can't do that in suburbia though Will, LOL.

If I let Kane defend himself, he'd get euthanized. Plain and simple. That's why I step in for my dog.


----------



## amstafflady (Dec 14, 2010)

This is the whole reason I won't allow my daughter to walk Cerena alone in town. There are way too many loose dogs and I'm not sure of her reactions and she isn't fully there yet when it comes to listening to my commands. 

I live at the end of a town road in a church campground and we have tons of wild animals (deer, turkey, squirrels, fox, skunk, possum, *****) that we are currently working on her "watch me" instead of the animals. We also have coyotes which have never come close to the house but I'm always watching at night when I hear them. Those animals never come close but a loose dog would be bad news. 

Before I step off my porch, I scan the camp. It's funny because Cerena now does the same thing. There have been times when I have had town people come up and let their dogs walk off leash in the camp. I will put my dogs in the house and go to them and let them know that we don't mind them walking in the camp as long as they:
1. Keep the dog on leash
2. Clean up after the dog (this always seems to be the more difficult one.  )


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

No off leash attacks yet.. had 3 loose dogs circling daisy and dre while I was walking them... I just stomped my foot and told them to beat it.... wouldn't have been pretty


----------



## Lex'sFart (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanx for the replies and comments. I definately should have had a break stick.I've since purchased. 
Theres certainly a risk in having a powerful breed of dog, and we've certainly prepared mentally. Our actions were evidence of this. I would say since no one was seriously hurt that has been good experience for the future.
To a certain extent I was glad I had my apbt that day. If we'd have had another breed the outcome may have been different in that a less powerful dog with little defense may have made for a greater risk to us.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

glad to hear you have a break stick now, and yes to think of that situation with a lesser breed would have been worst!


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Depends on the loose dog. I will allways avoid any situation like that if i can, if its a conrolable environment, ie the loose snapping dog is no real threat i will just pick the dog up so the instigator cannot reach or be reached, call te other owner some choice words and get them to collect their mutt, if they take their time tell them to hurry up or my dog goes back on the ground. Sounds funny but people just dont get that theirs will be torn up if they hit the ground.
If the dog or dogs are large and aggresive i leave the dog on the ground and let em do their stuff while assesing the situation, ie if i try to break them off will that dog re direct at me, while looking for the owner the entire time, i have been able to break one attacking dog once and then my own much to the joys of the owner. If there is more than one loose dog i just let them go until i get more help. I know my dogs will easily hold their own and will enjoy it, this is what helps you stay calm, it is nearly ALLWAYS the other dog that runs in fear the other way it came if it gets a hit and manages to shake the hold.
I have only had two incidents that were any real worry and the two dogs that were snapping and then got hit did a little damage to mine but, as the owner said " i dont think they will do that again" , a couple of puncture wounds at home and the dogs fine, in fact the dogs allways been kinda unhappy when it gets stopped, they are nearly allways "look at me dad" . 

The secret is to avoid certain places, sounds funny but areas near dog parks are generally safe as the dogs are on leash until they are inside the fenced area, public and school ovals are the worst because people like to think their dogs are controled and they are not. EVERY incident i have had outside my property has been at a public oval with clear signs stating no of leash dogs. That and is the main reason i walk late at night, or super early.


----------



## stusmom (Oct 25, 2010)

our stu has been attacked numerous times and it's always by boxers. my brother in law was living with us after he had been in a fire, got out of the hospital months later and came to my fiance and i after no family would take him. he said he missed his dog, romeo and asked if he could come live here. i said sure. we have 4 dogs all male all friendly so what's one more right? lol so we drove to spokane to get his dog. the next day i made an appointment for him to be neutered. i did introductions outside individually with each dog and went for a quick walk around the block. when i brough out our pit (mind you after i had done the other 3 introductions) romeo went directly for stu without hesitation. we worked on romeos aggression but then my brother in law tells me that romeo had been "trained" to attack pitbulls and would get a steak after his fights.....so i paid to get him neutered, i worked with him on his aggression at least with my dog so we could all live peacefully. during this process 3 more fights broke out and my 13 year old springer even jumped in on the boxer to let him know we don't do that in this house. (brother in law and boxer have since then moved out after his 3rd degree burns had healed and went home with his wife and kids) another time i was out rollerblading (it's so much fun!!!) with our rottie and our pit, i was so close to my house right around the corner when these 2 boxers ran from across the street and bulldozed us. the boxers were tied with the same leash. the female went after the rottie and the male went after our pittie. i let go of our rottie and he ran home with both boxers tailing him. my fiance was at home working on his car with a friend when he saw jack and these 2 boxers piled on him at our front door (our boys are such babies) so he ran over and kicked the hell out of these dogs until they ran away. a 13 year old girl was running to get these 2 dogs. i called the police, they came out did a report, and talked to the owners. i saw the same 13 year old girl just the other day walking these stupid dogs.....with no parents.....needless to say i'm not a fan of boxers


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

is it just me or am i the only one who
welcomes these situation? to me it's like
big game fishing. idk, but i get great joy
out of watching my dog do what it's bred to do.
as long as I'm not legally at fault, I'm more than
willing to give my dogs alittle 'slack" (pun intended)


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

The problem is that, in some instances, it doesn't matter whether you're legally at fault or not. People will only see that your dog killed or seriously injured another and that your dog is a pit bull and that is that. They don't care that your dog was leashed and was charged by an off-leash dog.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Mike, they dont bother me, but generally if its with a big dog they come pretty hard so i aint picking my dog up as you dont have the time. But i aint gonna let anything in my care unfairly maul some little mutt to prove a point, big dogs? thats another story.


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

junkyard said:


> Mike, they dont bother me, but generally if its with a big dog they come pretty hard so i aint picking my dog up as you dont have the time. But i aint gonna let anything in my care unfairly maul some little mutt to prove a point, big dogs? thats another story.


couldnt agree more


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Padlock said:


> is it just me or am i the only one who
> welcomes these situation? to me it's like
> big game fishing. idk, but i get great joy
> out of watching my dog do what it's bred to do.
> ...


I don't exactly welcome it but I'll be damned if I let an attacking loose dog have an advantage over mine by holding them back. I always make that clear to the other owner too (not always nicely).



junkyard said:


> Mike, they dont bother me, but generally if its with a big dog they come pretty hard so i aint picking my dog up as you dont have the time. But i aint gonna let anything in my care unfairly maul some little mutt to prove a point, big dogs? thats another story.


^This^


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

like this Aus_staffy? "CALL YOUR FREAKING LOOSE DOG BACK BEFORE I LET MINE GO!!"

Sound familiar?


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

junkyard said:


> like this Aus_staffy? "CALL YOUR FREAKING LOOSE DOG BACK BEFORE I LET MINE GO!!"
> 
> Sound familiar?


Very familiar!


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

LOL maybee we have met before.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I hope not under those circumstances! I don't tend to run them in SA though.

The sports ground I use is unfortunately popular for all manner of dozy buggers letting their dogs run free. I've refused to go somewhere else because a)it's close and b) I've got all my distances and routes worked out there.

They're starting to learn though. As soon as they see us approaching they snatch up their dogs and leash them up because they don't want to cop another spray from me.

You still get the odd clown who thinks I don't want their lab to hurt my dogs and tells me "It's OK they're friendly". That is invariably met by "MINE AREN'T!"


----------



## Lex'sFart (Dec 30, 2010)

Padlock said:


> is it just me or am i the only one who
> welcomes these situation? to me it's like
> big game fishing. idk, but i get great joy
> out of watching my dog do what it's bred to do.
> ...


I know what u mean. Though Ill always avoid those situations I didn't mind seeing what my dog can do when forced into defending himself.
Although there's always the worry of repurcussions because of his breed.


----------



## Dead End Aircooled (Oct 1, 2010)

Ive had several cur dogs either try to intimidate or dig right in. Either way my dog gets full lead. I learned the hard way many years ago about having concern for the agressor, which never was my dog. 12 stitches due to a full size poodle mix biting me as I tried to "save" it from Littlelittle cured me of that. I also had a kid, under the instruction of his father, send his GS out on her. Bad move, as she went hard in its mouth. Always carried a stick.


----------



## itainteasybeingme (Feb 9, 2011)

no way would i let my dog kill someones dog. if u didn't try to stop it, animal control would put your dog down on the spot. even if u have insurance.


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

if I am overly concerned that the dog coming after me whats to kill me I will put a bullet in it but I have never been that concerned, no one will question that


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Padlock said:


> is it just me or am i the only one who
> welcomes these situation? to me it's like
> big game fishing. idk, but i get great joy
> out of watching my dog do what it's bred to do.
> ...


I don't think these dogs were bred to fight random strays nipping at your ankles. They were bred to be warriors in the box. No reason to be proud of your dog getting the best of an ankle biting cur. Now, if the yippy dog gets the best of your's there would be reason to hang your head. Letting your dog hurt another in this situation just adds to the stereotype.

When some random dog comes at me on a walk and they're not smart enough to go away when I "shoo" them, I pick my dog up till the other dog gets the hint. I've never had one that wanted to fight on a walk, but I avoid residential neighborhoods so as to not get that random unchained territorial idiot dog. I go to the lake or wooded area, or do laps in our own backyard.


----------



## itainteasybeingme (Feb 9, 2011)

smokey_joe said:


> I don't think these dogs were bred to fight random strays nipping at your ankles. They were bred to be warriors in the box. No reason to be proud of your dog getting the best of an ankle biting cur. Now, if the yippy dog gets the best of your's there would be reason to hang your head. Letting your dog hurt another in this situation just adds to the stereotype.
> 
> When some random dog comes at me on a walk and they're not smart enough to go away when I "shoo" them, I pick my dog up till the other dog gets the hint. I've never had one that wanted to fight on a walk, but I avoid residential neighborhoods so as to not get that random unchained territorial idiot dog. I go to the lake or wooded area, or do laps in our own backyard.


exactly.....walk your dog at night or away from neighborhoods. one pit kills a neighbors dog and all pits are bad. next step bsl


----------



## itainteasybeingme (Feb 9, 2011)

smokey_joe said:


> I don't think these dogs were bred to fight random strays nipping at your ankles. They were bred to be warriors in the box. No reason to be proud of your dog getting the best of an ankle biting cur. Now, if the yippy dog gets the best of your's there would be reason to hang your head. Letting your dog hurt another in this situation just adds to the stereotype.
> 
> When some random dog comes at me on a walk and they're not smart enough to go away when I "shoo" them, I pick my dog up till the other dog gets the hint. I've never had one that wanted to fight on a walk, but I avoid residential neighborhoods so as to not get that random unchained territorial idiot dog. I go to the lake or wooded area, or do laps in our own backyard.


exactly.....walk your dog at night or away from neighborhoods. one pit kills a neighbors dog and all pits are bad. next step bsl take your dog hunting if u need to get your kill fix.


----------



## hackyzac (Jan 13, 2011)

I've never had an off leash dog charge us luckily, but the other day at petco there were two GSD's that nearly escaped from their vehicle ( the owner locked them in with the windows halfway down )

They were terrifying sounding, and nearly got out..the whole time scenarios running through my mind as what to do if they did.

Lucky they didn't, my dog completely ignored them and everyone walked away unharmed.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

i would never let any dog of mine grab a barking cat,
as thats just criminal on all kinds of personal levels.
but if it's near or over my dogs size, he's getting his 
fair share of life. and life is designed to be hard on 
all fronts...two neighborhood dogs in my past that would rush
others dogs and create havoc, my dog was the neutralizer, and
you can rest assured that dog never had any confidence after
that altercation with my dog,...so inadvertently i helped all involved
by my willingness to confront fire with fire. just weeks before my ofrn
Gucci past a beagle backed out of its collar and rushed me, my wife, & our 
18 month old son. just for the sake of not letting the day go to ****
i held my dog between my legs and punched that dog square on the top of
it's muzzle, and it ran into the woods senseless. the **** head walking it didn't
utter one damn word,...considering i had a baby and woman at risk...and yes the
dog was aggressively pursuing my dog with hair raised and stiff flagged tail.
if my family wasn't with me that dog woulda got hammered and again, all would 
know there place on my block. there is always a right time and a wrong time to get
involved so-to-speak. again, this ain't my first rodeo, and i do have very good self 
preservations skills in life, and keeping myself out of the justice systems clutches.


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Padlock said:


> i would never let any dog of mine grab a barking cat,
> as thats just criminal on all kinds of personal levels.
> but if it's near or over my dogs size, he's getting his
> fair share of life. and life is designed to be hard on
> ...


Gotta say that I would do the same as you Padlock. If some smaller dog who didn't know better ran towards me or my dog while we were walking or skateboarding, they're going to be met with a swift kick or punch. I know it doesn't sound right, but I think I would do the dog a favor by doing that instead of letting them get into it with my pit bull.

A dog the same size or bigger on the other hand.. Can't say that I wouldn't let my dog stand his ground and defend himself. I don't need to try to get in the way, get knocked over and have that dog maul me while mine is tangled in his leash. No thanks!


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

lets just hope the dog you own (theoretically)
is down for the challenge, which brings me to my point,
some dogs are just straight up cold and wont engage.
a friend of mine had such a dog, and he got attacked by a 
shepherd mix and his dog didn't do a damn thing, and in trying to
break up the may-lay he got bit several times and needed medical
treatment. i know in his heart he never looked at his dog the same,
and personally neither would i, being that he bought the dog for good money.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Now that loki is grown i haven't had any problems LOL unleashed dogs,pedestrians or people walking leashed dogs cross the street when they see us 99% of the time.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

No encounters with my girls so far but i personally would destroy any "roaming" dogs that would jeopardise them.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Padlock said:


> i would never let any dog of mine grab a barking cat,
> as thats just criminal on all kinds of personal levels.
> but if it's near or over my dogs size, he's getting his
> fair share of life. and life is designed to be hard on
> ...


OK, I gotcha. Ya, if it is unavoidable & the dog really wants to fight, then I wouldn't have any choice but to let my dog defend itself. I wouldn't put my dog at an unfair advantage. And if it gets charged by anything other than another APBT, then I am not breaking up the fight b/c I don't want to get bit by some random sooner. I try to avoid these situations, but there are times when you can't and you have to be prepared as an owner to let your dog do something you may not necessarily want to see.


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Jaz has been attacked a few times lately.
Agressive little muts are greeted with my size 9, where as bigger dogs are involved they get a maglite flashlite smacked across their face. 
On the other hand, 3 unleashed dogs charged at us and one of them did bite Jaz on the lip and drew blood as I kicked one of the other dogs. Once Jaz realised that these dogs didn't want to play nicely, she was trying to rip my arm out of my shoulder as she was leashed,so she could engage in battle. I was furious and very nearly let her off her leash to defend herself, which most likely would have ended up my dog injured and the other 3 seriously injured or even killed. 
Thankfully they ran off, because:

1. My dog would have been blamed for fighting, which would result on a police officer coming to my house to inspect Jaz.
2. Police officers would take her away and destroy her because here in the U.K, she is classed as an illegal breed.
3. I would have been prosecuted for both of the above.

Carrying weapons over here is illegal, so the use of mace or stun guns is a no-no, so really it's up to me to fend for my dog.


----------



## Soul (May 27, 2013)

performanceknls said:


> I walk with dog mace for that reason. I will protect my dogs in anyway including kicking the poodle that comes after them  If anything I am saving their dogs life, my dogs may not start it but they will finish it. I have even maced the owner when he got mad at me for macing his dogs, then called the cops. He left real quick!


 "I have even maced the owner" 
:hammer:In my opinion thats where the mace belongs 90% of the time just for being stupid!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Pretty sure I touched on this earlier ifnot another post. Besides the lil dogs that get the boot~ IF your dog is leashed.. KEEP IT LEASHED and HOLD ON! VOCALLY saying GET YOUR DOG! All the while let your dog DEFEND YOU and ITSELF from a NON controlled dog who's OFF LEASH, OFF PROPERTY, and EXTREMELY unruly and aggressive~ 

REMEMBER it and be MINDFULL of the WHOLE situation including YES repercussions both negative and positive connotations. Check your local dog laws as well, simply call ACO and ask.


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

I live in a neighborhood where the owners let their little dogs run around without supervision pissing on cars and stuff like that so it makes it tough when I walk my pup who hasn't started his obedience training until the 3rd. I've tried calling the neighborhood association since we pay them like $300 a month but they don't call back and as far as I know they haven't done anything.

Should I just start calling animal control?


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Are there leash laws in your neighborhood? My neighborhood is in the country outside city limits so we don't have any leash laws or anything. All the dogs run free except mine.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> Are there leash laws in your neighborhood? My neighborhood is in the country outside city limits so we don't have any leash laws or anything. All the dogs run free except mine.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Leash laws in all of Stockton.

http://user.govoutreach.com/stockton/faq.php?cid=3353


----------



## mitty18 (Apr 6, 2013)

I remember when I was a kid we took our male pit to this secluded little swimming hole my stepfather stumbled upon when he was working. Beautiful area. You had to take a little hike through the w woods to get to the sandy beach. Families used it as those perfect spot to take a day vacation.
My mom and step dad took forever to unload the car so the pit and I went ahead alone. Now this out was an amazing boy and was very protective of me so my mom saw no reason why I shouldn't be safer to go ahead. 
As we came out of the woods onto the beach we had two huge boxers attack us. Dozer being the protector he wasput himself between me and these crazy wild dogs. It was two against one and they were bigger. I dropped the leash so he could defend himself. Wasn't going to allow him to brew killed by these dogs while I kept hold of him. He let them boxers have it and they both took it and ran lol.

I'm a firm believer in avoiding these kinds of situations, but I also believe that my dog should have a right to defend himself angry when attacked. Especially when my pit is following the laws and the other dogs aren't.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

While walking my Max at the park, some kind of furry monster came charging at us. To stop Max from mangling that mongrel, I picked him up and held him in my arms long enough for the owner of said mongrel to get control of her dog. She then looked at me like it was my fault, and asked me if "those types of dogs", my pit bull, were even allowed at the park. I responded by saying, "Sure are, but unleashed dogs are not."


----------



## VaBeachTennis (Dec 17, 2011)

rob32 said:


> While walking my Max at the park, some kind of furry monster came charging at us. To stop Max from mangling that mongrel, I picked him up and held him in my arms long enough for the owner of said mongrel to get control of her dog. She then looked at me like it was my fault, and asked me if "those types of dogs", my pit bull, were even allowed at the park. I responded by saying, "Sure are, but unleashed dogs are not."


LOL, good answer! It's the truth, some people have a lot of nerve to try and turn it on other people when they were the one in the wrong. I had an incident the other morning when an off leash came up to me and my dog, my mindset it to first control my dog and calmly walk away from the area, if the dog escalates I will escalate and try to ward the dog off, if that doesn't work me and my dog/dogs will defend ourselves and not be victims.

One day, some idiot had his Border Collie purposely try to stalk me and my female Bulldog. The jerk was over 60 yards away from his dog and I had my dog on a long line and on a down stay. I waited for the owner to call his dog back but the dog charged my female, BC was lucky my girl wanted to play, he went running to his owner when he tangled with her for a couple of seconds. The owner also finally started running over to get his dog. No apology from the owner as he inspected his pooch and I held up my long line to indicate to him that he should do the same.


----------

